
The problem with the entrepreneurial dream - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/small-business/managing/work-in-progress/the-problem-with-the-entrepreneurial-dream-20171221-h08p0w.html
======
Bizarro
Sounds like a combination of sour grapes and he used to be suckered in by Tony
Robbins types.

